# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Cursos a Distancia (INIA)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*PRESENTACIÓN*
El Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria  INIA, da inicio a las actividades de capacitación a distancia del presente año ofreciendo cinco cursos de diferentes temas que son de gran importancia y necesidad para el sector agropecuario, los cursos están dirigidos a profesionales, técnicos, productores agrarios, proveedores de asistencia técnica e interesados, que pueden aprovechar las nuevas tecnologías de información y comunicaciones que el INIA ofrece dentro de sus actividades de transferencia de tecnología.  
Para esta oportunidad, se ofrece los siguientes cursos: *Manejo de Maíz Amarillo Duro en la Costa*, *Viveros Frutícolas*, *Riego Tecnificado*,* Sistemas de Información Geográfica* y *Sanidad Apicola*. Los cursos serán desarrollados por especialistas del INIA y consultores externos.       *OBJETIVO*  Homogenizar conceptos para un mejor entendimiento de los principales temas que son de importancia para el sector.   Que los participantes que se encuentren en cualquier lugar del país adquiera los conocimientos y experiencias de especialistas calificados sobre materias agrarias.  Difundir conocimientos sobre tecnologías para el mejoramiento de la producción agraria.        *METODOLOGÍA* La metodología utilizada es la capacitación a distancia vía INTERNET, donde el participante a través del Aula Virtual, sistema pedagógico virtual, que se encuentra en la página web de la institución (www.inia.gob.pe) podrá recibir el material didáctico, desarrollar las evaluaciones, enviar los trabajos encargados por los facilitadores y participar en los debates mediante las sesiones de Foro y Chat.     *ORGANIZA*
 La Dirección de Extensión Agraria, a través de la Subdirección de Proyección Tecnológica, responsable del programa, con el apoyo de la Oficina General de Información Tecnológica y la Oficina General de Administración.    *CERTIFICACIÓN*Los participantes que tengan nota con promedio ponderado de once a menos de catorce tendrán derecho a un *Certificado de Participación*, aquellos participantes que se distingan con una nota promedio ponderada igual o mayor a catorce obtendrán un *Certificado de Aprobación.*  *PARTICIPANTES* Profesionales, técnicos, proveedores de asistencia técnica, productores, estudiantes y público interesado en los temas que se ofrecen.    *INSCRIPCIONES*Los interesados deberán abonar el costo del curso a la cuenta corrienteNº 0000-282510 del INIA en cualquier agencia del Banco de la Nación. 
Enviar copia escaneada de la Boleta de Depósito al e-mail cursodistancia@inia.gob.pe ó al fax 3492600 anexo 202 dirigido a la Subdirección de Proyección Tecnológica para completar su inscripción. Las inscripciones corporativas (de 5 a más personas) tienen descuentos.   *Manejo del Maíz Amarillo Duro en la Costa* 16/03/2009 (3 Meses): *S/. 108.00* Ver programa    *Viveros Frutícolas* 16/03/2009 (3 Meses): *S/. 108.00* Ver programa   *Riego Tecnificado* 16/03/2009 (3 Meses): *S/. 179.00* Ver programa  *Sistemas de Información Geográfica* 16/03/2009 (3 Meses): S/. 179.00 Ver programa  *Sanidad Apícola* 16/03/2009 (3 Meses): S/. 179.00 Ver programa _Nota.- Los precios incluyen el IGV._  *INFORMES* *E-mail* : cursodistancia@inia.gob.pe  *Teléfono* : 3492600 anexo: 256, 301 y 202 *Página web* : http://www.inia.gob.pe *Dirección* : Av. La Molina N° 1981, La Molina (Lima 12)Temas similares: Semilla de Camote INA 100-INIA MINAM debe fiscalizar el trabajo del INIA INIA desmintió la presencia de maíz transgénico en el valle de Barranca CAMBIO CLIMATICO Y GANADERIA ( 24 mayo al 16 julio) curso a distancia por UNA La Molina Cursos de Capacitación 2009 Centro Experimental La Molina

----------

